# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  [GW] Warhammer 40000 & Bloodbowl

## Kenji

Salut tout le monde

Etant un grand fan de l'univers GW j'ai vu rcemment dans un grand magasin que des bouquins taient sortis sur le thme.

J'ai zieut un peu les prix et je les ai trouv un peu cher  comparer  d'autres collections.

Je voulais donc savoir si les sries taient sympa et mritaient d'tre achets.  ::D:

----------


## joefou

Salut Kenji !

Moi aussi je suis un grand fan de l'univers tortur du 41eme millnaire.
J'ai lu une bonne partie des ouvrages qui lui sont consacrs dont voici mon avis (j'avais rdig un message plus complet avant celui ci, mais au moment de valider, plantage. Comme par hasard)


J'ai aim:

Les fantomes de Gaunt (8 tomes parus, d'autres en vue)
Les combats du rgiment de Tanith, men par le colonel commissaire gaunt, dans les mondes de Sabbat tombs sous la coupe du chaos

La trilogie Eisenhorn (3 tomes parus)
La descente aux enfers d'un inquisiteur droit et idaliste, traquant l'hrtique dans les bas fonds de l'imperium

Ravenor (1 tome)
Encore un inquisiteur, si on a aim Eisenhorn.

L'heresie d'Horus (5 tomes, d'autres  venir)
Saga pique relatant la perversion progressive d'une partie de la grande croisade

Deluge d'acier (one shot)
Sige d'une planete par les iron warriors, face  de la garde et des titans

Uriel Ventris (1 tome paru, d'autres en vue)
Un capitaine ultramarine peu conventionnel


J'ai moyennement aim:

Blood angels (2 tomes)
Affrontement de deux freres sur fond de schisme du chapitre


J'ai pas aim:

Les freres du serpent (one shot)
Un space marine c'est fort mais quand mme, l c'est too much. Combats  la 300, entre space marine, un peu d'eldars noirs et des orks (beaucoup)

Les anges des tenebres (one shot)
Gavin Thorpe est plus  son aise en matire de conception de jeux qu'en romans. Une escouade de dark angels face  une insurrection et des dchus.


Voil , en esprant avoir pu un peu t'aiguiller ! C'est vrai que le prix des ouvrage est consquent, comme tous les produits GW de toute faon ;-)
Sinon il y a plus d'infos sur le site http://www.bibliothequeinterdite.fr/

----------


## Kenji

Merci pour la rponse. Je crois que je vais me tenter l'hrsie d'Horus  :;):

----------


## joefou

Bon choix !

Si je me souviens bien, il faut lire dans l'ordre:

L'ascension d'Horus

Les faux dieux

La galaxie en flammes

La fuite de l'Eisenstein

Fulgrim

et les volumes qui vont sortir  :;): 

Pour les premiers, il y a dj eut une rdition, esprons qu'ils ne soient pas puiss

----------


## Mdinoc

D'un autre genre, j'ai lu beaucoup de bien des Ciaphas Cain (Hero of the Imperium!), mais j'ignore s'ils ont t traduits.

----------


## Yazoo70

GW = Guild Wars ?
(Dsol j'y connais rien  ::D: )

----------


## Mdinoc

Je pense que c'est pour Games Workshop.

----------


## Lyche

je plussoie ! j'attends avec impatience la sortie de ce jeu auquel j'ai jou sur plateau pendant 10ans  ::): 
Edit : j'ai mal lut le topic, mais il est vrai qu'un jeu sur BW va sortir !

----------


## Alvaten

> Etant un grand fan de l'univers GW j'ai vu rcemment dans un grand magasin que des bouquins taient sortis sur le thme.


Salut,

C'est vaste l'univers de Warhammer t'a du job  :;): 
En fait il y a de nombreux livres mais a ne fait que quelques annes qu'il les traduisent en franais. Pour le prix c'est la politique actuelle de GW: fric, agent et bl  ::aie:: .

Quelques liens en bonus:
Le site de la bibliotheque interdite: filiale de GW qui dite les livres
The blacklibrary: son quivalent anglais
Taran: un trs bon site amateur de background 40k

----------


## Kenji

Merci pour les liens  :;): 

Le site Taran est excellent d'ailleurs

----------

